# How can I STOP a outgoing email message?



## Audioi (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm using Mac Mail (newest version) and would like to know how to stop a single outgoing message. 
I have clicked on the outgoing message "X" but it continues to send.


----------



## SGilbert (Dec 17, 2008)

Think TWICE; send ONCE.

Likely, however, I think the only way would be to quit Mail ASAP.


----------



## ora (Dec 17, 2008)

At worst, disable airport/unplug your ethernet cable - then delete the message.


----------



## Hughvane (Dec 17, 2008)

Are you sending the mail manually or have you got Mail set to Send Immediately, or Send on Startup - something like that? [does a quick check of Mail Prefs]. No, can't be that, there's nothing in Prefs to enable/disable that function (there is in Eudora, which I use).

The only thing I can suggest you do is to Save as Draft, which gives you time to think twice - as SGilbert wisely states - or thrice, or more, before sending.


----------



## Hughvane (Dec 17, 2008)

Adding to my own post, whatever possessed Apple to do away with the Outbox in Mail? Goodness me, that has saved many an awkward and potentially embarrassing (or worse) situation from developing. To Audioi I would suggest that a change of email application might just be a sensible solution. Incidentally, Thunderbird does not send to Outbox either.


----------



## Doctor X (Dec 17, 2008)

Lie in wait for the E-Postman and beat him unconscious with your iStick.

--J.D.


----------



## fryke (Dec 18, 2008)

ora said:


> At worst, disable airport/unplug your ethernet cable - then delete the message.



I can only double that down. We tend not to think of it, but it's actually the quickest way to stop any network activity. Just plug out, solve problem, plug in.


----------



## vertue (Feb 18, 2009)

Hughvane said:


> Adding to my own post, whatever possessed Apple to do away with the Outbox in Mail? Goodness me, that has saved many an awkward and potentially embarrassing (or worse) situation from developing. To Audioi I would suggest that a change of email application might just be a sensible solution. Incidentally, Thunderbird does not send to Outbox either.


The forums say you can put files offline and then any emails will go into the outbox that will temporarily appear until the end of the session.  To send the emails you're then supposed to put the files online again. I've tried this numerous times but I don't get an outbox so the email goes and hides somewhere.  When I click send again it automatically puts the files back online and the email comes out of hiding and is sent.  Do you think there's a problem with my laptop?  Anyone else have this problem?


----------

